# racked petunia wine



## countrygirl (Jan 23, 2011)

and it wasn't too bad! the last time i racked it, it was a bit quirky. yesterday, it seems smoother. like a white wine with a little something...lol...i need some guinea pigs.


----------



## lloyd (Jan 23, 2011)

does petunia wine pair well with Guinea Pigs? LOL


----------



## countrygirl (Jan 23, 2011)

lloyd said:


> does petunia wine pair well with Guinea Pigs? LOL



good one lloyd!!! anyone know any guinea pig farmers, rofl
(oh, wait, PETA wont like this thread)


----------

